# Sound of Music



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, It's kinda an odd question, but it doesn't really have to do with music.

If you have seen the movie, you probably remember Rolfe, the young Austrian who first is just interested in girls, then decides joining the Nazis is more exciting, so he stops being an errand boy and becomes a "brownshirt."

Now, my question is, what kind of Brown shirt is he? Is he an SA, a Sturmabteilung or Stormtrooper, or is he a Hitler Youth? Am I right in understanding that the Hitler Youth was for young men under 18?

My point is they both wore similar uniforms, but I imagine there were differances. What does the movie make him wear? 

In 1934 the SA lost it's leader Rohm, he was shot by one of Hitlers men. After that it pretty much ceased to exist as an organization, and the SS became more powerful. The Hitler Youth then became a reality, and they adopted the brown shirts of the SA. 

What I'm thinking is that the SA probably wouldn't have been sent to Austria when it was taken over in 1938. But in the Sound of Music Rolfe is there as a Brown Shirt. So is Rolfe then a member of the Hitler Youth?

Why am I asking? I was reading about the Night of the Long Knives and I hadn't realized the Nazi brownshirts no longer were around in the 1940's. I guess I thought they were, but it was the Nazi Youth I was thinking of then.

And I thought the SA Stormtroopers fought in WWII, and now I realize they didn't.

Edit: I guess reading more I get it. The SA and Hitler Youth were really the same thing, except the Hitler Youth was for boys 14 to 18, after that they transferred to the SA. After the SA fell out of Hitler's favor, the SS became the coveted group you wanted to join after you outgrew the Hitler Youth. 

One question. I have often heard that the Hitler Youth were almost fanatic fighters, was the SS even as rabid as their younger counterparts. I think the SS was less wild and debauched than the SA was, but again I'm not too well informed in this area.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 6, 2008)

Well here is what the uniforms look like in the film, found this on youtube.

So I still don't know what kind of guys these are.


----------

